# Σε αναζήτηση εργασίας



## Foivos M (Aug 20, 2022)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και ολες!

Ενδιαφέρομαι να δουλέψω ως διορθωτής/επιμελητής κειμένων. Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω εργασιακή εμπειρία σε αυτόν τον τομέα. Θα ήθελα μια γνώμη από εσάς για εκδοτικούς οίκους και άλλες εταιρείες που έχετε συνεργαστεί, για να είμαι σίγουρος ως προς το τι θα συναντήσω, π.χ. σχετικά με αμοιβές και συνέπεια στις πληρωμές. Δεν θα ήθελα να πέσω με το καλημέρα σας σε κάποιον κακοπληρωτή. 

ευχαριστώ πολύ και εύχομαι καλό υπόλοιπο καλοκαιριού


----------



## Foivos M (Aug 21, 2022)

Για παραδειγμα, εχω εντοπισει πέντε εταιρείες που ζητουν επιμελητές/διορθωτές:






Scribe/skrΛΙb/γράφω | Κειμενογράφηση - Μετάφραση - Επιμέλεια κειμένων


Yπηρεσίες Κειμενογράφησης, SEO, Μετάφραση, Επιμέλειας Κειμένων, Μετάφρασης ιστοσελίδων, Απομαγνητοφώνηση κ.α. Λάρισα, Ηπείρου 16, 2413022388




www.scriber.gr












Literati.gr | Τα πάντα για το κείμενο!


Στο literati.gr όλες μας οι υπηρεσίες έχουν να κάνουν με το κείμενο. Από την απλή δακτυλογράφηση, την απομαγνητοφώνηση, την επιμέλεια και




literati.gr









Studyhood-Ο κόσμος της μελέτης


Studyhood provides professional services for Translations, Composing and Editing of documents as well as Homework solving.




www.studyhood.com









Κειμενογράφηση ιστοσελίδων | Επιμέλεια-διόρθωση κειμένων


Κείμενα για ιστοσελίδες που ξεχωρίζουν | Επαγγελματική επιμέλεια-διόρθωση κειμένων. Επικοινωνήστε στο [email protected]




e-epimeleia.gr












Φοιτητικές εργασίες - Μεταφράσεις - Βιογραφικά


Η εταιρία μας δραστηριοποιείται δυναμικά στο χώρο της εκπαίδευσης και μπορεί να ενισχύσει το φοιτητή σε κάθε στάδιο της φοιτητικής του ζωής.




www.penaergasies.gr





έχει συνεργαστεί καποιος με κάποια απο τις προαναφερθείσες εταιρίες; α ναι, θα εκτιμουσα αν ηθελε να μοιραστεί την εμπειρία του


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2022)

Φοίβο, έπεσες σε φόρουμ γερασμένων και κουρασμένων βετεράνων. Δεν βρέθηκε ούτε ένας, τουλάχιστον να σε καλωσορίσει.  Γιατί, για να σου δώσουμε απαντήσεις, είμαστε πιο απρόθυμοι, για να μη σου πω ότι ίσως είμαστε και ακατάλληλοι. Κάποιοι από εμάς έχουμε εργαστεί ή εργαζόμαστε _και _σαν επιμελητές. Για ξένα γραφεία μετάφρασης ή για ντόπιους εκδοτικούς οίκους. Όμως δεν έχουμε κατάλογο με κακοπληρωτές, ούτε θα επιτρέπαμε να γίνει κάποια δημόσια καταγγελία αν δεν ήταν πολύ καλά τεκμηριωμένη (και ίσως και πάλι δεν θα ήταν αρκετό). 

Τώρα υπάρχει και το ερώτημα, πώς προσεγγίζεις μια εταιρεία; Φτιάχνεις ένα άψογο βιογραφικό και το στέλνεις και δεν περιμένεις απάντηση. Σε έξι μήνες ξαναστέλνεις. Και περιμένεις τη συγκυρία όπου θα παραλάβουν το βιογραφικό σου τη στιγμή που θα έχουν ξεμείνει από επιμελητές και η δουλειά δεν θα είναι πολύ απαιτητική και θα σκεφτούν: «Μήπως να δοκιμάσουμε τον νέο;»

Αν τα παραπάνω σού φαίνονται λίγο αποθαρρυντικά, φταίει και το είδος της δουλειάς και η συγκυρία. Η Στοά του Βιβλίου γίνεται Food Hall, τι περιμένεις;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 23, 2022)

Καλημέρα και από εμένα,
Επιπλέον των όσων γράφει ο Νίκελ, θα προσθέσω ότι είναι πολύ χρήσιμο το networking. Αυτό σημαίνει να συχνάζεις σε φόρουμ μεταφραστών και επιμελητών αλλά και να παρακολουθείς σχετικά συνέδρια και εκδηλώσεις. Οι συνάδελφοι μοιράζονται μεταξύ τους ποιοι είναι καλοί συνεργάτες. Επιπλέον, το ποιος είναι κακοπληρωτής ή κακομεταχειρίζεται τους συνεργάτες του μαθαίνεται επίσης πάρα πολύ γρήγορα - αν και ανεπίσημα.


----------



## Earion (Aug 24, 2022)

Φοίβο, κάτι άσχετο με το ερώτημά σου: από τα πέντε παραδείγματα που έδωσες, το πέμπτο είναι μια ιδιάζουσα περίπτωση. Είναι μια από εκείνες τις επιχειρήσεις που διαφημίζουν χωρίς να ντρέπονται ότι προφέρουν υπηρεσίες ακαδημαϊκής ανεντιμότητας. Ναι, ανεντιμότητας και κλοπής, γιατί αυτό κάνουν όταν προσφέρουν σε φοιτητές έτοιμες "εργασίες". Μείνε μακριά από τέτοια θηρία.


----------

